# Are Ted Baker endurance suits any good?



## studentdoc (Mar 26, 2006)

I recently saw a Ted Baker endurance suit for $340 at Nordstroms Rack. Retail was $700 I think. Is it worth it? I'm currently on a hunt for a good suit for less than $350. 

BK


----------



## BLACKCAT (Nov 25, 2004)

Ted Baker in IMO is not that great. The suit is fused and I would not pay the $350 for a fused suit. If time is of the essence and you can not wait for a sell, take a look at the Hart Schaftner & Marx, Burberry, and Arnold Brant. The material will most likely be softer and the constuction will be better than the Baker for these suits.

Smooth as silk...


----------



## seok (Feb 20, 2006)

i have one of their suits, and unless you get them for $150 at Century 21, in which case they make for okay rumple suits, go look for Cornelialis on discount at $350.

crappy fabric and attracts lints easily.


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

What does "endurance" refer to? Can you swim the Amazon and emerge, give yourself a vigorous shake, and trot off ready to do business?


----------



## Larsd4 (Oct 14, 2005)

I bought a plain charcoal one a couple of months ago for $199 at the Rack and it's fine for work. The fabric is a little stiff and the jacket fused, but it fits right, and let's face it, a decent pair of wool pants costs almost this much. Since I'm trying to expand my suit wardrobe without losing the kids' college fund, I need some inexpensive suits like this. I would not pay $340 for this quality of suit, though. Wait for the 35% off tag to go on it, or look for a Hickey Freeman on sale.

The only endurance test this suit has been through is my bosses weekly staff meeting. It fared much better than my attention span.


----------



## GT3 (Mar 29, 2006)

No fused suit deserves your $350.


----------



## studentdoc (Mar 26, 2006)

Where the heck are you guys getting corneliani for $350? I'm moving to NYC in a few months so I'll check out Century 21. Any opinions on Jos A Banks signature selection. What is the cut like? 

BK


----------

